# Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim



## bartelbernd (23. September 2006)

;+ Hallo, wer kennt sich an den Seen um Mittersheim/Elsass aus. Bestimmungen etc. Würde gerne mal da ein paar Tage auf karpfen gehen, finde aber keinerlei Informationen.#q


----------



## Pette (24. September 2006)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

wasa benötigst du denn für informationen?


----------



## bartelbernd (25. September 2006)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

Hallo Pette,
ich möchte gerne im Oktober an die Seen um Sarrebourg fahren. So für 4-5 Tage. Weißt du :
- wieviel die Karten kosten
- ist ein Boot mit E-motor erlaubt und braucht man eine           Plakette dafür
- kann man im Bivi übernachten
- an welchem der Seen sollte man beginnen wenn man das erste mal da ist

Wäre echt toll, wenn du mir weiterhelfen könntest.


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

sorry! hab dir wohl falsche hoffnungen gemacht!

ich kenn den see nicht einmal!

blos wenn du willst das die jemand hilft dann musste schon genauer mit der sprache rausrücken!
nur deswegen hab ich nachgefragt!

sorry!

aber durchforste doch mal http://www.google.de !

da findest du bestimmt was!

mfg


----------



## Saarlodrie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

Jahreskarten kosten 85€ am Stockweiher, vor ort zu erwerben, z.b. in Rhodes im Restaurant.
Boot mit E-Motor is erlaubt, kostet zur Jahreskarte 15€ extra.
Am Campingplatz in Rhodes ist das übernachten mit Zelten möglich. Allerdings kann ich dir, was Karpfen betrifft, net wirklich helfen, bin kein Karpfespezi


----------



## Alexander1972 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*



bartelbernd schrieb:


> Hallo Pette,
> ich möchte gerne im Oktober an die Seen um Sarrebourg fahren. So für 4-5 Tage. Weißt du :
> - wieviel die Karten kosten
> - ist ein Boot mit E-motor erlaubt und braucht man eine Plakette dafür
> ...


 

HI.
Ich angele öffters am Mitterheimer Weiher die Tageskarte kostet 20 € Jahreskarte 85, SKarte für Schlauchboot mit E-Motor kostet 15 €


----------



## nutelli77 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

Hallo Saarlodrie und Alexander.
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht ein Bisschen was übers Zanderangeln am Stockweiher erzählen??
LG Dirk


----------



## Alexander1972 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

Ich kenne Platz wo alle Franzosen auf Zander gehen, du musst aber dort einen Boot mieten, da vom Ufer aus kommst du nicht an die gute Plätze da es alles mit Schill zugewachsen ist.|rolleyes


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. April 2009)

*AW: Stockweiher, Etang de Mittersheim*

Hallo,wollte mal fragen wie der Karpfenbestand in dem See ist !
Vielleicht weis das ja einer.

Gruss CF


----------

